# Podcast Stream Updates



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've updated the podcast streams on the main page with 4 new ones.

Currently we have























































If you run a current podcast or regularly listen to one that isn't on the list let me know and I'll add it right away.

Jez


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

One of my faves is worlds end radio.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, I've added it to the list.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome, I love the D6G, those guys are damn funny


----------

